# Show and go 2014 Elegancko Video



## kaniupl (Aug 21, 2013)

http://youtu.be/8Hfy3ugB7Go
http://youtu.be/8Hfy3ugB7Go
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

nice video man..what steady cam rig were you using?


----------



## kaniupl (Aug 21, 2013)

i get tenis form Ebay This new FLYCAM FLYBOY - III Pro 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw vegas (Oct 17, 2010)

says you gotta log in to view video


----------



## kaniupl (Aug 21, 2013)

no i ta not working on mobile sorry 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

Doesn't work

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## novakelly (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey:wave::wave:

Check out this video.....
Really awesome video...
And very helpful...


----------

